# What kind of wood is this



## lemans (May 10, 2018)

A large tree fell at work and I want to chop it up for smoking wood, but I don’t know what kind of tree is..
  Anyone know?
Thank You


----------



## spiceguy (May 10, 2018)

I'm going with "elm" tree.


----------



## lemans (May 10, 2018)

Thanx. Can’t use it


----------



## SonnyE (May 10, 2018)

I'm going with a wood tree...
Is it a hard wood? The picture of the standing tree reminds me of a Locus tree.
It could be firewood if nothing else...


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2018)

Yeah.  Looks like elm to me.
Gary


----------



## spiceguy (May 10, 2018)

I don't know now. I Googled the picture of the trunk and it said "smoked meat".;)


----------



## ravenclan (May 11, 2018)

looks like Locus tree to me, see the thorns, good for a fire but not smoking


----------



## lemans (May 11, 2018)

Thanx


----------



## ChrisStef (May 11, 2018)

A close up pic of the leaves and what part of the country youre in, and i should be able to tell ya.  I might have to consult my field ecology book at home though.


----------



## lemans (May 11, 2018)

I live in Monmouth county nj  .. is it elm?


----------



## ravenclan (May 11, 2018)

*Elm trees* have oval shaped *leaves* with saw-toothed edges and are pointy at the end. The veins of the *leaf* are usually very visible too. The bark is rough with deep grooves. ... Dutch *elm* disease is a fungal disease that grows in the *trees* sapwood.
*Guide to Elm, Ash and Oak Trees | Twin Cities Tree Care Tips*
https://www.precisiontreemn.com/.../everything-you-need-to-know-about-elm-ash-and-...


----------



## lemans (May 11, 2018)

Someone told me it’s a willow oak.


----------



## SonnyE (May 11, 2018)

ravenclan said:


> looks like Locus tree to me, see the thorns, good for a fire but not smoking



I agree ravenclan. I hadn't noticed the thorns before you mentioned it.
I use to collect downed Black Locus from Manzanar, CA. on my way home from work, back when it was a memory, and not a park.
Dried, it was so hard I'd buck it up with a bow saw because it would try and tear the chain off my chainsaw.

I'm still going with it's a Wood Tree....


----------



## lemans (May 11, 2018)

Looked it up on the internet and it is willow oak. I wish it was post oak but I will get a brisket and try it


----------



## ChrisStef (May 11, 2018)

Im thinking youve got butternut.  Here’s pics from my field guide to trees.  The tell tale sign, for me, is how the leaves grow directly across from each other and arent staggered.


----------



## ChrisStef (May 11, 2018)

Heres what the book shows for willow oak


----------



## lemans (May 11, 2018)

Well the leaves rounded tips so it not a butternut. And it’s definitely not a willow leaf?? Humm but the crosss section is definitely oak!! I think.


----------



## ChrisStef (May 11, 2018)

Ill cross post to a woodworking forum im part of.  Youre right on the tips.  Seems to be a lot of sapwood on that tree (the light colored outer band) 

Ill go back through the oaks and elms in my book after lil guy gets to bed.  Im a new england guy but dont know much about elms. 

My first thought before i looked up butternut was something in the beech family but the bark is throwin me off.


----------



## SonnyE (May 11, 2018)

I still say it's a wood tree....


----------



## ChrisStef (May 11, 2018)

Wood tree for sure lol. 

Chinkapin is another thought but im not seeing any readily apparent answers on this one.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

I'm not a tree expert, but the leaves resemble a white ash tree, and the sap wood is fairly light in color. 

Chris


----------



## motolife313 (May 14, 2018)

I typed in willow oak on google and that's what it looks like. Try it out. What kind of smoker are u running?


----------



## lemans (May 14, 2018)

WSM. I burnt a small chunk. It’s good


----------



## motolife313 (May 14, 2018)

Nice! I've cooked with green wood many times, that's what I cooked with till it was seasoned. Mainly doing cowboy style cooking over fire pit, I'd get the fire  going first with some fir


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 14, 2018)

It's definitely not a willow oak at this point I'm not sure but it is not willow oak.

Warren


----------



## ChrisStef (May 14, 2018)

Its got the boys stumped on the woodworking site.  If ya burned some and its good .... then its goodwood.


----------



## lemans (May 14, 2018)

I think it ash


----------



## ravenclan (May 15, 2018)

i still say locus tree see the thorns


----------



## dave schiller (May 15, 2018)

Raven is correct.  To be more specific, it's Honey Locust (yes, like the insect).  HL has lots of thorns, especially on the main trunk.  It's a totally different tree than Black Locust, which has a few thorns.  But both are in the legume family, along with mesquite and acacia.  I have no clue about whether it is suitable for smoking meat.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 15, 2018)

In another post it was stated that honey locust was ok for smoking but not black locust.
For sure you have a great fire wood though.

Warren


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 23, 2018)

Honey locust. Those needles are a bear. They can/will go thru a garden tractor tire and also boot soles. And if you get stuck, it smarts like a mother for 20-30 minutes, I think from the oils. Great for fire wood or fence posts, but not so sure about smoking.


----------

